# Don't be afraid of the dark



## chase870 (Sep 22, 2016)

Be afraid of what's in it


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 23, 2016)

That is awesome! Bucket list for me thats for sure!


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 25, 2016)

ain't nothing in the dark that ain't there in the day light! Problem is you can't see it coming till it gets to you!! LOL I ain't fraid of no ghost.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 27, 2016)

IR Hunter MK II scope? Looks like mine... great scope. I use mine day or night.


----------



## geezer56 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've dinged 6 this summer on the lease.  All at night, all through the Photon 4.6.  All but one were boars though.  I think it's fun to here the bumps and squeaks all night and then be able to see it in pitch black darkness.  Guess I am weird like that.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

Thing I like, you can just lay your head down and take a nap until you hear them coming.  Then you find them in the IR scope and start shooting.  Tons of fun.

Nice shooting.

Rosewood


----------



## geezer56 (Oct 24, 2016)

I killed 6 this summer off of feeders using night vision.  It is fun for me to sit there in a stand and not be able to see 6 inches.  Scan the feeder and have 4 or 5 pigs under it.  Took a couple of buddies to try it and they hated it.  I guess I'm weird or something.  I work third shift too.  Guess that's it.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 24, 2016)

geezer56 said:


> I killed 6 this summer off of feeders using night vision.  It is fun for me to sit there in a stand and not be able to see 6 inches.  Scan the feeder and have 4 or 5 pigs under it.  Took a couple of buddies to try it and they hated it.  I guess I'm weird or something.  I work third shift too.  Guess that's it.




I am with you.  It is a lot of fun.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 25, 2016)

RamblinWreck said:


> IR Hunter MK II scope? Looks like mine... great scope. I use mine day or night.



Yep nothing like it so far. I would love to have a raptor but the cost might be a problem for now. Don't see a lot of you guys from the Presidents 100


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 3, 2016)

I got 2 deer with mine last Saturday evening using the MK II. Thought I made a video but I forgot to turn the video out on via the menu, and it was all black. Found out the hard way every time you cycle power you have to go turn it back on. Also needs to be on 60 Hz or the DVR wont record properly.

I have a couple sounders of pigs coming to my feeders now down in Taylor, but am waiting for cold weather before shooting any. Its too dang hot right now to be cleaning pigs.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I am "weird" like you guys too..only I am running a FLIR sight.

Congrats on the pork!


----------

